# Mouse scrolling problem!



## flemzy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello!

I'm having a scrolling problem with my mouse. Its Trust mouse btw. You can check it on www.trust.com/15348 . Thats what i use.
So the problem is, that when i scroll, up or down. It scrolls how it wants to. For example i want to go to the end of A4 page..it may sometimes take forever, because sometimes it goes up and than down, than more down, than up. 
Too jumpy.. it just scrolls however it wants..well it goes down and up..but it goes than both directions.. . Otherwise the mouse works fine, just this scrolling problem. And its not old too.. I bought it about 4 or 5 months ago. Or even earlier.

Help?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you tried entering mouse settings to change the scroll settings?
Hold the *START* key and press *'R'*
In the dialogue box that appears type:
*main.cpl* then press enter.

On the Buttons tab you should have the option to change how many lines are scrolled with each movement of the scroll wheel.
Please return with results if this does nothing.


----------



## flemzy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing. Tried that before already. Still not scrolling properly. 
Its just..if i want to scroll down..it will go there, but not how its supposed to..its scrolling only when i scroll..but it goes how it wants..up and down, its like umm..twitching..


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds as though its a fault with the mouse itself then. I suggest trying another mouse with a scroller to confirm it.


----------



## flemzy (Jun 3, 2009)

I took my old mouse out and tried with this. The wheel is working fine. But that mouse has a problem too XD , that the left clicker isn't clicking too well. So i have to push rel hard to do 1 click.
But i guess i should go on with my current mouse..just not using scrolling. It makes me angry


----------



## random_ruan (Jun 1, 2009)

I think you should stop using a mouse, save up... buy a touch screen, and go download win7 Rc, that why you will eliminate the "mouse factor" lol


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

If life was only that simple.
You can buy an optical mouse with scroll wheel for as little as $2 now.


----------



## flemzy (Jun 3, 2009)

We don't have dollars, we have other currency 
So i guess i'll buy a new mouse some day..


----------

